# cost of vet?



## blubudgiemama (Jul 19, 2014)

Is 88 dollars per budgie expensive? I want to take them in for a check up and a beak and nail trim but the only avian vet in my area I can find costs 88 for each one. its Canadian dollars if that makes a difference.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Over here at my vet, its $84 dollars for an avian exam, I would say that that's pretty good! Some avian vets charge $100 for an exam, so I don't think that's too terrible. Per budgie it probably adds up, though


----------



## Tweetsley (Nov 17, 2015)

88 Canadian dollars is roughly 68 USD. At my vet, I pay $60 for the first budgie and then there is a 20% discount for each additional bird. It's called a multi-bird discount and it doesn't hurt to ask if your vet has one. I have called around the area, and most vets want $70-80 per bird and they don't offer any discounts.

So I would say that the cost of your vet is pretty reasonable.


----------



## CowbirdBebop (Oct 2, 2015)

Its about 70 USD for my two. I would say 88 is very reasonable for a canadian avian vet


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

That's a pretty good deal for under a 100 dollars.you know I thought it would be higher.but that is a good price.blessings and thanks for the information.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The Avian Vet I use charges $75.00 just for the initial exam.
Nail trims, beak trims, and any tests are extra.
I think the amount you are being charged is about average.*


----------



## blubudgiemama (Jul 19, 2014)

Thank you for everyone's opinions. I brought in one of our Guinea pigs to that location because I was worried about her weight and wanted a check up and it cost 100. It seemed very expensive being that the small animal vet that is closer to my home but doesn't do birds would charge 45 or so per pig so I was just trying to make sure I wasn't getting jipped. Thank you very much! I asked about multi discount and they don't offer it.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Jun 8, 2009)

I live in the states and my vet is not avian certified but very good with birds and really knows his stuff! He is an exotics vet, it cost $51 USD for an avian exam, I have been treating my tiel clutch for slow crop,and when I took 2 of them in to him he only charged me for 1 exam, for the exam and meds to treat 8 chicks it cost $76.


----------

